# Scarecrow mask



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Our trail boss this year asked if I could make some creepy scarecrow masks--here's one of them. The base is a hockey mask--they're a little flat so I hit it with a heat gun and bent the sides in a little. Then I attached burlap with hot glue and cut away the eyes and mouth, then painted details. I exaggerated the folds because these will be seen in the dark.


----------



## scarycher (Aug 4, 2014)

great job, that is a creepy mask for sure.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is Very Creepy, nice job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice stitching! Will he have a hat, too?


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Mar 22, 2014)

Pretty clever with the hockey mask as base because it keeps it rigid being that it is burlap, great job


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Pretty clever with the hockey mask as base because it keeps it rigid being that it is burlap, great job


It also keeps the actors from hating me. Burlap on the face is not fun.

I will be doing some pleating and sewing so it fits closer around the head, but not fastening it around the neck. Even in October it can get pretty warm here, especially wearing a mask. I want them to be able to easily lift it for a gulp of fresh air (and mopping of sweat) between groups of guests.


----------

